# Boob jobs for the wives/girlfriends when life has taken it's toll...



## lisab0105 (Oct 26, 2011)

So I am almost 35  and have 2 children. I can't have anymore, so the whole being pregnant thing is no more. 

Unfortunately, my 38DD "girls" aren't as lively as they used to be in my prime. I am seriously considering getting a lift & implant (only to where they were pre-kiddos). 

So, I guess my question is in the effort to stay sexy for the husband/boyfriend, would guys prefer their woman to get the lift/augmentation done as opposed to living with the not so attractive results of life after having children? 

I realize some woman are blessed with never having this problem, but I imagine anyone over a 36c is going to have the not so hot tata's. Sometimes, being a woman is a pain in @ss!


----------



## badcompany (Aug 4, 2010)

I view this as part of life and aging, and I don't discount a woman for the twins going south a bit. They are in a bra all day and could be in a 1/2 cup bra during intimate moments to keep them up within "reach" 
I also find the implants and scars a turn off, and have heard women say that their nipples lost a lot of sensitivity.


----------



## lisab0105 (Oct 26, 2011)

That is where I am stuck at...what is worse, gravity or scars?

They look great in a bra but self-confidence can only take me so far once that baby comes off lol.


----------



## RedRose14 (Aug 15, 2013)

They are your boobs Lisa, it's your body and do whatever you want if it will make you happy.

I toyed briefly with the idea of a boob job after breastfeeding my two boys as my boobs are not what they were pre-baby, but I decided it wasn't for me. I don't like the look of fake boobs, after having two C-sections I didn't want to voluntarily have more surgery, and I didn't want to keep having the implants replaced every 10 years.

My boys are now 17 and 14 and I have to say I am so glad I didn't have a boob job, I love my natural boobs, they are small (32C) and they are in proportion with my petite body, I would feel absolutely ridiculous with two solid melon shaped orbs on the front of my chest, but that's just me


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

OMG 38DDs would mean you have a strong back. 
I'm all for feeling good about yourself, but personally don't like surgical enhancements. If you needed a reduction, that would be a 'medical' reason. For example, I had laser surgery on my eyes many years back, because, well, I wanted to see without having to depend on glasses or contacts (stuff you have to "put on" before you can function).
I've known a couple women who've had surgery, and one who contemplated it, and I think the natural process of aging is beautiful. You compare yourself to who you were when you were in your 20s, no doubt, and you prefer that. But it's better to just stay real. 
D24 has larger breasts than you, and I worry about her having problems in the future. But she's still 24, so right now it only causes a few back problems. 

Women: One of God's most beautiful creations. I sometimes wonder about the underlying design though.


----------



## ScrewedEverything (May 14, 2013)

My wife has been considering this. She's years older than you and on top of 3 breastfed kids, she's had significant recent weight loss. The tatas are no where near what they once were but it doesn't bother me one bit. They are still a source of enjoyment for both of us and to me that's all that matters. But that's not all that matters to her. I understand the impact a nice pair has on self esteem, confidence and her ability to look the way she wants to look in the clothes she'd like to wear. For that reason, even though I don't find implants attractive and I would mourn any loss of sensitivity, I would be fully supportive if she decides she wants to do it for herself. If she really thought she was doing it for me, I'd be dead set against it - totally unnecessary and potentially harmful.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I love hooties like a hog loves slop but I don't want any unnecessary cutting done on my wife or any potential dangerous items or substances inside her. She's quite a bit older than you and her breasts are every bit as interesting and entertaining as they ever were.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

A little like putting steak sauce on a steak and putting it in front of a lion. A sweet gesture but the lion is going to devour it either way.


----------



## lisab0105 (Oct 26, 2011)

RedRose14 said:


> They are your boobs Lisa, it's your body and do whatever you want if it will make you happy.
> 
> I toyed briefly with the idea of a boob job after breastfeeding my two boys as my boobs are not what they were pre-baby, but I decided it wasn't for me. I don't like the look of fake boobs, after having two C-sections I didn't want to voluntarily have more surgery, and I didn't want to keep having the implants replaced every 10 years.
> 
> My boys are now 17 and 14 and I have to say I am so glad I didn't have a boob job, I love my natural boobs, they are small (32C) and they are in proportion with my petite body, I would feel absolutely ridiculous with two solid melon shaped orbs on the front of my chest, but that's just me


I don't care about them to be honest with you...but in the interest of staying visually attractive for the other half, I kind of feel like I should do whatever necessary to stay attractive. Isn't that what TAM says all the time, it is part of our obligation to stay as attractive as possible to our partners?


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

If that's your real photo, you needn't bother. That lovely face could give a guy whiplash and make him almost forget about boobs entirely. I'm sure your husband is beyond thrilled with the way you look just as you are.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

lisab0105 said:


> I don't care about them to be honest with you...but in the interest of staying visually attractive for the other half, I kind of feel like I should do whatever necessary to stay attractive. *Isn't that what TAM says all the time, it is part of our obligation to stay as attractive as possible to our partners*?


Yes, that is very important, but within reason. Elective surgery has never been considered part of what is necessary.


----------



## DesertRat1978 (Aug 27, 2013)

I admit to being shallow and liking a large breasted woman and so on. However, with my wife I find that all I care about is if her nipples are sensitive or not. If gravity pulls them down but yet they help me satisfy her then so be it.


----------



## lisab0105 (Oct 26, 2011)

doubletrouble said:


> OMG 38DDs would mean you have a strong back.
> I'm all for feeling good about yourself, but personally don't like surgical enhancements. If you needed a reduction, that would be a 'medical' reason. For example, I had laser surgery on my eyes many years back, because, well, I wanted to see without having to depend on glasses or contacts (stuff you have to "put on" before you can function).
> I've known a couple women who've had surgery, and one who contemplated it, and I think the natural process of aging is beautiful. You compare yourself to who you were when you were in your 20s, no doubt, and you prefer that. But it's better to just stay real.
> D24 has larger breasts than you, and I worry about her having problems in the future. But she's still 24, so right now it only causes a few back problems.
> ...


Being 5'10 I have supported the rack without any back issues, thankfully. I mostly compare myself to my 22 year old self. I am so jealous of her lol I was more bomb than atom! :smthumbup:


----------



## Moulin (Jul 30, 2013)

I've had this conversation with my H. He loves my breasts (DD also) regardless of having weathered three children but knows it makes me feel less confident and supports having them lifted if it makes me feel better.

It's funny because every time I get ready to do it, something pulls me back whether it's the large $$ for a good surgeon or just timing in general.


----------



## lisab0105 (Oct 26, 2011)

Moulin said:


> I've had this conversation with my H. He loves my breasts (DD also) regardless of having weathered three children but knows it makes me feel less confident and supports having them lifted if it makes me feel better.
> 
> It's funny because every time I get ready to do it, something pulls me back whether it's the large $$ for a good surgeon or just timing in general.


I'm sure you are like me that being dressed, all it takes is a good bra. But being larger, they just fall so much faster 

It sucks.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

tyler1978 said:


> *I admit to being shallow and liking a large breasted woman and so on*. However, with my wife I find that all I care about is if her nipples are sensitive or not. If gravity pulls them down but yet they help me satisfy her then so be it.


There is nothing shallow about being attracted to something. It is what it is, and there is nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Moulin (Jul 30, 2013)

Yup - good bras are a wonder. I am rarely without great support. 

It's really hard when you work hard to look good physically and a thing like gravity is out of your control.


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

Why not just do a lift? You will lose a bit of mass but perky ought to (argh) "outweigh" the loss. Incrementally, you'll have little less wear and tear on the body longer term. It is a bit cheaper, too. 

Lift scars are a drag. I wonder how well older women heal and how long it takes for the scars to fade.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Moulin (Jul 30, 2013)

Meh - I'm 40. If a lift scar heals like the surgery scar from kidney surgery, then it would fade pretty quickly. That tends to be more genetically influenced than just age influenced.


----------



## justonelife (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm 33 and have 36DDs. I've thought about a lift. Genetics were not kind to me in the "sagging" department but like you said, they look fine in a bra. A lift would only benefit me and possibly H, although he says he doesn't care. He likes them just the way they are. The main thing that's stopping me is worrying about losing sensitivity. That would be no good at all!


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

My wife has lost some weight. She used to be size 10, 36ddd. Now she's size 3 34dd. She has some loose skin and sagging. Honestly I don't care at all. I'd only ever consider it because she herself is self conscious. I'd say please don't do it for me. I'm more attracted to "natural". But if she wanted a "mommy makeover" (that's what they call a lift and tummy tuck at the plastic surgeon's) then I'd support it. But only for her own self esteem.


----------



## bestyet2be (Jul 28, 2013)

doubletrouble said:


> Women: One of God's most beautiful creations. I sometimes wonder about the underlying design though.


Well, at least women have their gonads safely inside, and not where easily injured.

I actually think a certain amount of droop is sexy!


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

I prefer smaller boobs because I want them to look good naked and be perky on their own. But that is me personally, some guys enjoy the bigger look and don't care if they droop down without a bra. It is all a matter of taste I guess.


----------



## Kria (Aug 4, 2013)

I don't know about men, but a lot of women in my opinion seem to have unrealistic expectations when it comes to how breasts should look. Most women's breasts are not "perky" to begin with even when they are small and on a thin person. Most breasts hang because they are just fat and skin. It's to be expected. It's nature. Not a big deal and certainly not worth being cut open and stuffed with liquid filled plastic bags.


----------



## Convection (Apr 20, 2013)

unbelievable said:


> I love hooties like a hog loves slop but I don't want any unnecessary cutting done on my wife or any potential dangerous items or substances inside her. She's quite a bit older than you and her breasts are every bit as interesting and entertaining as they ever were.


Yeah, this.

My wife isn't as big as the OP but she frets about this at times. If she was bound and determined as a matter of her own self-esteem, I would try to be supportive. But I have a real aversion to elective surgery; no matter how safe the procedures have become, there is always some risk, and her health isn't great to begin with. I'd never ask her to endure that on my behalf.

Regardless of sag, her breasts are great, because they are attached to her. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

After three children my wife was in the same boat a few years ago. She was mid 40's and had 34C breasts. Naturally, after the kids things were sagging a bit. I told her the decision was entirely hers. I just wanted her to be happy and healthy. But, before you make that choice get all the facts. So she set up an appointment with a female plastic surgeon and got all the details. She elected to have a lift done (she didn't want them bigger), and a bit of a tummy tuck, as well. The pro is she looks fantastic. The cons would be that there is some scarring (it bothers her more than me) and there was some feeling lost in the nipples, but that has returned over time. My suggestion is talk to your husband first and get his input. Then, talk to a plastic surgeon so you have all the facts before making a decision. Good luck in whatever you decide.


----------



## lisab0105 (Oct 26, 2011)

Thunder7 said:


> After three children my wife was in the same boat a few years ago. She was mid 40's and had 34C breasts. Naturally, after the kids things were sagging a bit. I told her the decision was entirely hers. I just wanted her to be happy and healthy. But, before you make that choice get all the facts. So she set up an appointment with a female plastic surgeon and got all the details. She elected to have a lift done (she didn't want them bigger), and a bit of a tummy tuck, as well. The pro is she looks fantastic. The cons would be that there is some scarring (it bothers her more than me) and there was some feeling lost in the nipples, but that has returned over time. My suggestion is talk to your husband first and get his input. Then, talk to a plastic surgeon so you have all the facts before making a decision. Good luck in whatever you decide.


Has the scarring started to fade at all since she had it done?


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

The scarring around the areola has started to fade. Not so much on the underside of the breasts. But that area is rarely seen. I generally don't hang her upside down.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

This is an interesting thread and I like the responses so far.
Although I have no experience with this , my wife has never done it neither do I think that she wishes to ,I know for sure it's a booming business down here.

My take is that anything that can be done to improve one's physical appearance , generally helps with their self appreciation. They feel good about themselves. Whether its going to the gym and loosing weight , building or toning muscle , a different haircut or colour, whatever, can never be a bad thing.
The only exception being endless body piercings and tattoos.
Skin_ is_ naturally beautiful.
Skin does not need different colour inks to make it beautiful.

OP,
Best of luck on rediscovering the " old you."


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

Caribbean Man said:


> My take is that anything that can be done to improve one's physical appearance , generally helps with their self appreciation. They feel good about themselves. Whether its going to the gym and loosing weight , building or toning muscle , a different haircut or colour, whatever, can never be a bad thing.


Exactly. And that was why I told my wife it was ENTIRELY her choice. I would support her either way. She has always had some body issues, but for the life of me I can't imagine why. She had the surgery so she would feel better about herself, post babies.


----------



## P51Geo1980 (Sep 25, 2013)

badcompany said:


> I view this as part of life and aging, and I don't discount a woman for the twins going south a bit. They are in a bra all day and could be in a 1/2 cup bra during intimate moments to keep them up within "reach"
> I also find the implants and scars a turn off, and have heard women say that their nipples lost a lot of sensitivity.


:iagree:

Implants don't look nice at all.


----------



## badcompany (Aug 4, 2010)

The thing is, (hopefully) everyone else who see's them is going to see them covered up in a bra anyway, when they are out in the open for H then you have the scars in sight. They are yours however and you and your H need to figure out what you want.


----------



## scaz (Sep 3, 2013)

Well I have expereince with this too, but being confident is sexy. There are things that I would suggest you do before jumping to surgery. Trying eating better and getting into a work out routine. Make you self as good as you can before surgy and see where it goes. As your body fits up and recovers it will address problem some areas. If all else fails than do something, but implants I don't think are the answer. They just create more problems than solves them.


----------



## Silvr Surfer (Sep 25, 2013)

I love my confident wife's augmented breasts. the confidence has paid many many dividends in our relationship.


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

At a size 36E now and only 5'1"tall I can understand completely. Cloths just don't fit well. I have started to lose the weight I gained from the throid tumor I am having terrible time. I have discovered I went up a cup size and it isn't going down (its been 18 months) I tried on a size 10 dress the other day and it is lose everywhere but in the chest...the girls were out there in all their glory :-/...hubs just grins ands says it looks great...he's no help at all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

The risk of a loss of sensation outweighs any possible appearance improvement. I'm dead set against the idea.


----------



## arked (Mar 2, 2013)

I Agree with Larry I think the ageing process makes you beautiful and special. I enjoying seeing a woman who has the confidence to age well without all the surgery. We are what we are, nothing more nothing less no need to mess with perfection.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

My wife wants them ever since we had our second child. It's been two years and she is still constantly talking about it. I figured it was just talk but she is really wanting them done. Early next year she is getting them done. I love the women....real of fake boobs.I am more concerned about the medical complications, which we have talked at length about.


----------



## Carlchurchill (Jan 23, 2013)

I bought my wife some for her 29th birthday...best present I ever got!!!!


----------



## CarefulinNY (Sep 30, 2013)

lisab0105 said:


> So I am almost 35  and have 2 children. I can't have anymore, so the whole being pregnant thing is no more.
> 
> Unfortunately, my 38DD "girls" aren't as lively as they used to be in my prime. I am seriously considering getting a lift & implant (only to where they were pre-kiddos).
> 
> ...


My wife is in the same boat. It doesn't bother me, I still love them but it really affects her. I am okay with her getting something done for her own confidence, the problem is I'm scared to talk about it with her because I do not want to further hinder her self-esteem.


----------



## Marriedand40 (Aug 19, 2013)

lisab0105:

It's your decision, don't let anyone tell you what to do. We only live once. If this will help your sex life and confidence go for it!

Do your research and make sure the surgeon is good.

Since you have natural DD's, don't go too big, just a lift and a small increase will look fantastic.

If my wife wanted to go bigger, I would love it. I am an admitted breast man! I love them and go absolutely crazy for cleavage on display.

My wife is a full C, however saggy and larger areolas too after breastfeeding the 2 kids. She has the tummy problem too.

If she wanted the mommy makeover to go to a DD and a tummy tuck, I would go to the bank the next day to get a line of credit!


----------



## lisab0105 (Oct 26, 2011)

The mommy tummy doesn't bother me much...thankfully. 

And I do have days where I look at the girls and I think "eh, not so bad." Than there are the other days where I realize he doesn't pay much attention to them anymore...or really not at all. For me, I used to feel so sexy when I could wear my tank top and not have to put my bra on to tool around the house and it looked damn hot. Now, I don't leave the bedroom without my bra on. 

I still have time to decide...but I am leaning more for it than against it.


----------



## Pault (Aug 15, 2012)

My W made a comment about "thinking about surgery". Did I find her staring to droop a turn off especially when on a sunny beach in topless europe. My comment ws simple

"I had at least 50% responsibility for them being like that when our off spring came along, I rather had a hand full of real woman!". 

If on the flip side, if it was really making her that miserable Id support her as I would any woman who had issues of a nasty nature in that area and needed reconstruction.


----------



## Convection (Apr 20, 2013)

lisab0105 said:


> And I do have days where I look at the girls and I think "eh, not so bad." Than there are the other days where I realize he doesn't pay much attention to them anymore...or really not at all.


I doubt is just droop leading to this. If I recall correctly, you guys have significant other issues in your relationship, that are no doubt contributing to his apparent lack of attention to the girls. If you do decide to get surgery, make sure you are doing it for yourself - because if you do it for him and he still acts the way he's been acting, your self-esteem will take an even bigger hit.

Good luck! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marriedand40 (Aug 19, 2013)

If both parties are on board with a nip and tuck here and there, it's nobody's business to make comments or interfere.

Some people say implants look stupid, look at Jenny McCarthy's and Kendra Wilkensen. Both look great to me. How many women wouldn't want to have gorgeous bodies like them??

As long as it's a good surgeon and good anisthesiologist than the results should work out.

Deep down I hope my wife suggests to get them done but I don't think she will.


----------



## lisab0105 (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh F'ck it, I am going get boobs just like Tiffani Amber Thiessen just so I can oogle at myself in the mirror.


----------



## Marriedand40 (Aug 19, 2013)

Good Luck Lisa!

We should set up a fund for you and donate a few dollars to help you out!!

All the best. Keep us posted.


----------



## lisab0105 (Oct 26, 2011)

Marriedand40 said:


> Good Luck Lisa!
> 
> We should set up a fund for you and donate a few dollars to help you out!!
> 
> All the best. Keep us posted.


:lol:That is hilarious...TAM paid for my boob job! 

I've got it M40, but thanks for thinking of me


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

lisab0105 said:


> So I am almost 35  and have 2 children. I can't have anymore, so the whole being pregnant thing is no more.
> 
> Unfortunately, my 38DD "girls" aren't as lively as they used to be in my prime. I am seriously considering getting a lift & implant (only to where they were pre-kiddos).
> 
> ...


My wife is a 38D and looks great to me. I do not like fake breats FWIW.

That said it just depends. I understand you cannot post a picture and get our opinions.

What does your hubby say?


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Entropy3000 said:


> What does your hubby say?


Her husband is an insensitive ass who should just be ignored on the subject all together.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

larry.gray said:


> Her husband is an insensitive ass who should just be ignored on the subject all together.


I guess I missed this. You base this on something said in this thread?

UPDATE : OKay, so I looked at her profile. For some reason I thought she was married and wanted to look better for her hubby. But she is single. Looks young and has a nice rack in the photo. I see from her threads that this is happening now. This makes me agree with you and that she was trying to please her hubby and gain back soem self esteem. I get it. What an idiot he must be.

I am NOT a fan of body alterations like this. BUT if my wife wanted to do it I would listen but try to talk her out of it. But there was way more going on with her situation. I get it.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

lisab0105 said:


> Not married, but wanted to look better for my azzhole ex-fiancé. The rack in the photo is me with a good bra. In a galaxy far far away called _When Lisa was 22_, they were up like that all the time with no help...but alas...no more. I Want them done so that I feel better when I look in the mirror now. Not to mention, when I put myself back out on the market, I am going to be losing out on guys my age to 25 year olds that aren't in battle with gravity yet. I guess you can say I am now trying to stay competitive in the market :ezpi_wink1:


I'm all for anythig a person can do to lift their self confidence and give their ego a boost.
But I'm going to say this and mean absolutely no disrespect.
Please don't compare yourself with 25 yr olds or anybody else _in the market_.
You are unique, there's only one of you. Consider yourself a custom built , luxury edition, _avant garde._

I just looked at your profile pic, and you look hot.

You_ are_ a beautiful woman, and there is nothing more sexy to a real man than a woman who's brimming with self confidence , oozing with sensuality and comfortable in her own skin.
A " _this-is-what-I-am,take-it-or-leave-it _" kinda woman.

Please don't make the mistake of thinking that getting it done would help you get the right guy. Because the right guy would love you even though you choose not to get new boobies.
You may get the best boob job in the world done and the wrong guy would still cheat on you with some POS whose boobs cannot even begin to compare with yours.

If you are doing this, do it for you , do it because it makes you go "_ damn I'm sexy_ " when you look at yourself in the mirror.
Forget the 20 - something yr olds in the market ,and the guys _looking_ at the 20- something yr olds in the market.

Just do it, for you.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Entropy3000 said:


> *My wife is a 38D* and looks great to me. I do not like fake breats FWIW.
> 
> That said it just depends. I understand you cannot post a picture and get our opinions.
> 
> What does your hubby say?


I like that. If you read the popular media, you would think every attractive woman wears only a 32 or a 34 size bra.

Kind of like the way that attractive women don't weigh more 125 pounds (and also don't fart )


----------



## ASummersDay (Mar 4, 2013)

If I may say so, I think your boobs look quite lovely as they are.


----------



## sgreenberg (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm not a fan of fake ones at all. I'd much rather my wife have natural ones that sag that fake ones. The scars of a lift are also less than ideal.

That said, you are clearly a very beautiful woman. I wouldn't change a thing if I were you. Men don't expect 22 year old boobs on women in their 30s and up. 

I wish more women (my wife included) could see themselves as the beautiful women they are, all their imperfections included.


----------



## Jung_admirer (Jun 26, 2013)

lisab0105 said:


> I am going to be losing out on guys my age to 25 year olds that aren't in battle with gravity yet.


Honestly, you won't be losing out on any guy worth having. Kindest Regards-


----------



## oldgeezer (Sep 8, 2012)

lisab0105 said:


> So, I guess my question is in the effort to stay sexy for the husband/boyfriend, would guys prefer their woman to get the lift/augmentation done as opposed to living with the not so attractive results of life after having children?


I noticed that you didn't say anywhere that your guy is complaining or that anything is wrong in that department. You talk as if it's YOUR confidence that's the problem. 

Speaking as guy who is rather obsessed with _boobs_, I gotta say that it doesn't really matter. He's gonna love you and want you just the same, if your relationship is working anything like it is supposed to. 

I understand, however, the part about how it bothers _you_, but you need to be absolutely sure that you're willing to do it just for you, because the ONLY other person in the universe besides you that matters is your hubby, and I guarantee you don't need to do it for him.

Edit... Wow, I read this, and realized I didn't finish my thought... You were talking about 'being competitive' and that you're afraid you can't be "competitive". 

I'm trying to get across the point that before ANY guy sees your boobs sans aforesaid "lifting" device  a relationship with someone is what ACTUALLY works. Unless all you want is to get a few nights stand (or even one), then a relationship is what matters and really, only really what matters. As I said, I'm a 'boob guy' and you can be flat as a pancake or have perfect DD's... but it's the EYES that make someone interested in YOU, rather than the parts under the "over the shoulder boulder holder".


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hey, Lisa, how are you holding up? Hope all is well.

As for how he looked at you you have to remember his view was completed skewed. He wasn't looking at you as an equal or as a partner. He was looking at you with a critical eye; looking for anything he could to nitpick. It was part of his way of 'justifying' the break up. Obviously, not a very mature way to behave (understatement).

Is this a normal consensus for men? No, not mature ones. Sure we all love the perfect body. But those of us on the wrong side of 30, or 40, or more, know that is an unrealistic expectation. Maturity helps one to accept and appreciate others for who they are, in my opinion. Flaws and all. And, judging from your profile pictures you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

Not that I think you are like this Lisa, but thought I’d mention it since there was a rather informal survey of BH’s a few years ago. Something like 11/12 of our WW’s either had, or really pushed for a boob job while having affairs. We believed it was linked to that self-esteem thing and the ‘dating aesthetic’ (like sudden interest in the gym, hair, clothes, etc.). Anyway, it’s one of those redflag behavior things. Just be sure you are doing it for you and not for the attention they’ll bring from others.

Just thought I’d mention it for others reading this.


----------



## nevergveup (Feb 18, 2013)

I don't ever want to be looked at or not looked at the way my ex did. One of the worst feelings in the world is to have the man you love look at you with either disgust or avoids looking at you all together.[/QUOTE]

In your own worlds you love him,but if he looks at you
with disgust then he truly donsen't love you.Funny,I
see some people with cosmetic surgery that after become
scary looking

Your ex is a real piece of work.So superficial and shallow.
Your ex knew exactly what to say to hurt you the most.

I imagine he's perfect in every way.LOL


----------



## Marriedand40 (Aug 19, 2013)

Lisa:

Don't sweat the negativity. You are a beautiful woman now and will be beautiful after the surgery. I hope you will upload a post surgery photo once you are all healed up.

The bottom line is you will be more confident after the surgery and that is all that matters.

The men will be chasing you for sure and make sure you pick a good one, you deserve that. Then your ex will be at home saying, "Why did I let that one go?"


----------



## lisab0105 (Oct 26, 2011)

nevergveup said:


> I don't ever want to be looked at or not looked at the way my ex did. One of the worst feelings in the world is to have the man you love look at you with either disgust or avoids looking at you all together.


[/QUOTE]In your own worlds you love him,but if he looks at you
with disgust then he truly donsen't love you.Funny,I
see some people with cosmetic surgery that after become
scary looking

Your ex is a real piece of work.So superficial and shallow.
Your ex knew exactly what to say to hurt you the most.

I imagine he's perfect in every way.LOL[/QUOTE]

That is why I am hesitant, because I don't want it to be obvious and I definitely don't want a hack job done.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

lisab0105 said:


> Anyway, the reason I ask is because my former fiance (as of last week) made several comments about them hanging or not being up, that they are not attractive therefore they don't get the attention that I like them to have. I was wondering if this was a normal consensus for men? Because if it is and I start putting myself back out there, I don't ever want to be looked at or not looked at the way my ex did. One of the worst feelings in the world is to have the man you love look at you with either disgust or avoids looking at you all together.


I think you ex did a number on your psyche.
You need to get him out of your system. Maybe the surgery might help.
But if in the future he or any man even remotely looking like or acting like him, starts commin' round, then treat them like the swine flu and run in the opposite direction.


----------



## sgreenberg (Jul 9, 2013)

I think your ex sounds like a putz. 

Your story reminds me of what I sometimes hear from men - i.e. after a bad breakup she will tell him is penis is small (though it's generally not true and only said to hurt him). After this, his head is serious mess for a long time. Those guys don't have something as easy as a boob job to fix that mental issue, but it's similar to what your ex has put you through with his comments.

Put his hurtful and calculated comments out of your head and be happy with your body as it is. No man worth having will put any importance whatsoever into how high your boobs hang.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

More than a handful is too much  I just like the nipples anyway. I'm all about thighs and ass. She can be flat with nipples, but have a thigh and ass and I'm happy as a hell. 

Always been that way since a teen don't care about boobs at all.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Personally, I prefer natural to surgery/implants - the exception might be for a really great change in appearance. However, the decision is ultimately up to my wife, she doesn't like the idea of surgery, and IMO doesn't need it. Same for my girlfriend. (The "Boob jobs for the wives/girlfriends" suggests I might have more than one of each! But no, just one. ).


----------



## ASummersDay (Mar 4, 2013)

I agree with what others have said above. I don't know about you OP, but so many women I know fail to see how gorgeous they really are. It's like all we can see are the individual flaws rather than the whole picture. IMO, we're conditioned to be hyper-critical of our own appearance.

Chances are, your boobs are AWESOME and your ex was a jerk that was making hurtful comments because he knew they were hurtful. IMO, any person that finds the natural aging process of the person they love "disgusting" has issues. I think it would be a disservice to men in general to assume they all have that attitude.


----------



## theroad (Feb 20, 2012)

RedRose14 said:


> They are your boobs Lisa, it's your body and do whatever you want if it will make you happy.
> 
> I toyed briefly with the idea of a boob job after breastfeeding my two boys as my boobs are not what they were pre-baby, but I decided it wasn't for me. I don't like the look of fake boobs, after having two C-sections I didn't want to voluntarily have more surgery, and I didn't want to keep having the implants replaced every 10 years.
> 
> My boys are now 17 and 14 and I have to say I am so glad I didn't have a boob job, I love my natural boobs, they are small (32C) and they are in proportion with my petite body, I would feel absolutely ridiculous with two solid melon shaped orbs on the front of my chest, but that's just me


C cup is not small.


----------



## theroad (Feb 20, 2012)

lisab0105 said:


> I don't care about them to be honest with you...but in the interest of staying visually attractive for the other half, I kind of feel like I should do whatever necessary to stay attractive. Isn't that what TAM says all the time, it is part of our obligation to stay as attractive as possible to our partners?


Not saying you need to hit the gym.

Though I have seen many a Woman get a boob job when they needed a diet and a new hair stylus. Because a big rack can not hide a beer gut where a flat tummy should be and a birds nets on top of their head.

Though as pointed out you can wear half cup bras in bed. And along with that you did hit the gym and get them abs showing your H is not going to notice anything is wrong with your boobs or anything else.


----------



## theroad (Feb 20, 2012)

I just came to this thread today. So I just now say your photo from years ago.

No one looks like they did 20 years ago.

You still look good in the avatar.

Do not care what your ex has to say. Who knows his motivations to be an a$$.

Invest in good bras, gym membership, eat healthy. Forget boob work.


----------



## PolluxStar (Oct 15, 2013)

lisab0105 said:


> 't that what TAM says all the time, it is part of our obligation to stay as attractive as possible to our partners?


Obligation to stay as attractive as possible to our partners? Wow, the implications of that sentence are absolutely enormous. 

I would consider elective surgery not part of this equation of "obligation" (you can die with any surgery, nothing to play with). Should you put your life on the line so your partner thinks your breasts are attractive? IMHO, no. I think part of your partner's obligation to you and to the marriage is to allow for things like age and imperfection and not take things to extremes. Trying to pretend you're 20 forever is not an obligation for anyone.


----------



## PolluxStar (Oct 15, 2013)

lisab0105 said:


> One of the worst feelings in the world is to have the man you love look at you with either disgust or avoids looking at you all together.


Sorry, I misread your comment at first. This is incredibly sad. You're worth more than whatever a man or anyone thinks of you. It's a self esteem issue, not a body/breast issue.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

PolluxStar said:


> Obligation to stay as attractive as possible to our partners? Wow, the implications of that sentence are absolutely enormous.
> 
> I would consider elective surgery not part of this equation of "obligation" (you can die with any surgery, nothing to play with). Should you put your life on the line so your partner thinks your breasts are attractive? IMHO, no. I think part of your partner's obligation to you and to the marriage is to allow for things like age and imperfection and not take things to extremes. Trying to pretend you're 20 forever is not an obligation for anyone.


I do think we have an obligation to stay as attractive to our partners as possible and REASONABLE. Especially if we are married to them. Marriage, among other things is a sexual contract, and your partner is contractually obligated to remain sexually faithful to you. One should try their hardest to make that as easy as possible.

I wholeheartedly agree with you that elective surgery to that end goes beyond what is reasonable.


----------



## theroad (Feb 20, 2012)

PolluxStar said:


> Obligation to stay as attractive as possible to our partners? Wow, the implications of that sentence are absolutely enormous.
> 
> I would consider elective surgery not part of this equation of "obligation" (you can die with any surgery, nothing to play with). Should you put your life on the line so your partner thinks your breasts are attractive? IMHO, no. I think part of your partner's obligation to you and to the marriage is to allow for things like age and imperfection and not take things to extremes. Trying to pretend you're 20 forever is not an obligation for anyone.


What is radical about eating healthy and working out to be toned. One makes themselves more attractive and healthier which benefits themselves and their spouse.


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

lisab0105 said:


> So, I guess my question is in the effort to stay sexy for the husband/boyfriend, would guys prefer their woman to get the lift/augmentation done as opposed to living with the not so attractive results of life after having children?


Personally I think implants are a big turn off. I could understand for a medical condition like a mastectomy but I want to be attracted to my real natural wife, not something fake. 

That said, I don't think a lift is bad. And by that I mean just the surgery which removes any fat or skin due to sagging. If you have the money and all your other debts are paid off then I would let my wife do it if she wanted it. 

As far as "staying sexy" is more about her attitude towards my desire then what she looks like. I don't care if we were 80 years old, saggy and overweight, if she desired me she would be the sexiest woman in the world to me.


----------

